# have to share my new favorite chick !



## McPhersonFarm (Jun 8, 2013)

I hatch hundreds a week and few really stand out this guy or gal seemed to have a neurological problem always looking up and walking in circles I didn't think it would make it but is doing great. I have a soft spot for the special chicks I don't cull I just keep them lol! So this one's going to live here ! It's a aracauna


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

McPhersonFarm said:


> I hatch hundreds a week and few really stand out this guy or gal seemed to have a neurological problem always looking up and walking in circles I didn't think it would make it but is doing great. I have a soft spot for the special chicks I don't cull I just keep them lol! So this one's going to live here ! It's a aracauna


Aww how sweet! He will have a wonderful life being takin care of with you


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Jun 8, 2013)

I have another one in the hatcher now with scissor beak and one eye!!! I'm hoping it will be ok maybe they can be friends LOL!


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Aww what a cutie pie ,good luck for the future ,you'll both have a good bond that's for sure


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a habit of getting attached to the gimpy ones too. Very cute chick!


----------

